# Plastic Trim Piece Warping! Is Replacement as Simple as it Looks?



## blr5455 (Dec 13, 2014)

On my 2014, 1LT RS, the triangular plastic trim piece that follows the back door window line is beginning to warp and pull away from the car. (On the passenger side.) Could be the sun is getting to it. 

GM calls this trim piece an "applique", part number 95991483. A closer look at the piece on line shows me that it looks like it just snaps into the vehicle with three plastic "attachers". It's not an expensive piece at all. 

Any tricks or surprises to remove the warped one currently on the car? Can I just gently tug it off?

Any tricks or surprises to install the new one? Does it just snap in? 

Appreciate hearing your experience or recommendations, since one never knows if adhesive is involved, etc. Is this fix as simple as it looks?

Thanks in advance, Cruze experts.


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

pull hard and it wil pop right off. Mine was missing the chrome piece so i ordered a new one from ebay for like 15 bucks. new one pops right back in place. they have the 3 clips and a little 3m tape.


----------



## blr5455 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the info, KillerDad. Very helpful. I've already ordered the piece!


----------

